# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Sci-fi/Modern Mapping >  Dark Matter Galaxy Map

## Scarce

Hey all,

It's been an age and a half since I've posted here, but I could really use some extra eyes on this map. It's for a science fiction D&D conversion book that's going to print fairly soon, and I'd love any advice you all can offer. 

This'll be on 8.5x11", so the biggest thing I could use help on is how to make it read well at that scale. Any other style/clarity advice is much appreciated as well!

----------


## Baron

Nice work. If you're looking to make it any easier to read than it already is, maybe change that black font so that it has a bright border?

----------


## Rubikia

Have to agree with Baron, its a very crisp and clear looking map ! It would certainly benifit if the light border on the black text is enlarged a bit, as reading the system/planet names towards the edge of the galaxy becomes a bit difficult when looking at a distance.

Really nice work !

----------


## Scarce

> Have to agree with Baron, its a very crisp and clear looking map ! It would certainly benifit if the light border on the black text is enlarged a bit, as reading the system/planet names towards the edge of the galaxy becomes a bit difficult when looking at a distance.
> 
> Really nice work !


Thank you! I left those a little dim because I saw some annoying aliasing that made them harder to read when I used a thick white stroke. Now, I've replaced that with a conservative outer glow (and added a much-needed distance key). Does this look like enough, or should increase the brightness on the outline a little further?

----------


## Rubikia

In my opinion it looks a lot better/stands out more with that extra glow, great job !  :Very Happy:

----------

